# Cup holders



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Does anyone know of a good way to put cup holders on an atv? I have some options but was wanting to see some pics others may have...:brew2:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Ram swivel mount, never spill a drop lol


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Notice my beer:brew2:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RAM-MOUNT-D...102?pt=GPS_Holders_Mounts&hash=item35c190486e


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Hotrod said:


> Notice my beer:brew2:


Cool, thanks Hotrod!


----------



## Stspower (Apr 6, 2012)

I believe you get what you pay for. Those high dollar cup holders are very nice. I was at academy one day and saw a cup holder there for $8 in the atv section. I was going riding the next day and couldn't pass it up even if it only lasted me one ride. I still have it here a few months later and haven't had any problems with it.......... Yet.


----------

